# Play Dead



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

So last night was picking up pax from Halloween party and had just turned on my Spotify Grateful Dead playlist. The pax jumped in with costumes, sans glitter!, and were immediately captivated by Jerry Garcia's "Reuben and Cherise" playing unobtrusively behind the scenes.

First thing passenger say's is "Is that the Dead?" I did not correct them but they spent the next 12 minutes talking about how much they love the band and all the shows they have seen. Entertaining stuff. 

For the rest of this week it is all DEAD in honer of the season.

So if you can, Play Dead!


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Well, everything seems to be tied. %50 of Americans are into the Dead, while the rest are not. Go Dead!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TCar said:


> Are you a Grateful Dead Fan?


I'm grateful they're dead.

But here's a better tune for Halloween: ?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Dropped so much acid at the last show they did in Eugene Oregon back in 1994.

That was a long strange trip.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The only Grateful Dead album I really like is _Anthem of the Sun_ but I have a feeling that's bad rideshare music (a bit on the experimental side and really long tracks). I do play Phish for the phans (there are a lot in Colorado) if they request it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Love the dead. Garcia died when I was a jr in HS but I saw them 4 times before then.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm grateful they're dead.
> 
> But here's a better tune for Halloween: ?


Love Danny Elfman, too.
?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

My new fav. Met Sean Lennon several months ago....great band, check this out. . .


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

All I want to know is "are you kind?"


----------

